# لماذا الضيقات؟؟؟



## happy angel (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*لماذا الضيقات؟ 


يقول القديس مار إسحق : 




" لا تكره الشدائد ، فباحتمالها تنال الكرامة و بها تقترب إلى الله" 



الإنسان الطبيعى يسعى لراحة جسده و يفرحه بكل ما لذ و طاب ، و لكن لابد أن تأتى الشدائد و الضيقات فتعكر عليه راحته. لا تنزعج يا أخى من الضيقات لأن الله يسمح بها من أجل بركاتها الكثيرة الضرورية لخلاص نفسك ، فمن خلالها تلتجئ لله ، و تنمو محبتك نحوه و تختبر عمله ، كما أن الضيقة تعطيك قوة فى شخصيتك فتجتاز كل مصاعب الحياة بسهولة و تنجح ، و تفتح قلبك للإحساس بالمتضايقين ، فتسعى بالحب لعمل الخير معهم ، و حينئذ تزداد معونة الله و بركاته لك فى هذه الحياة ، أما فى الأبدية فتنتظرك سعادة لا يعبر عنها. مثل يهوذا الرسول الذى احتمل اضطهادات كثيرة و استشهد رمياً بالسهام فنال كرامة و مجد عظيمين. 



أقبل الضعفات التى فى حياتك بشكر فتنال معونة من الله و تتلذذ بعشرته​*​


----------



## angil sky (14 أكتوبر 2011)

لك المجد يا الهي 
عليك اتكل فلا اخزى عوني في الضيقات
وحصني الحصين



الرب يباركك جميله
جدا​


----------



## happy angel (11 نوفمبر 2011)

angil sky قال:


> لك المجد يا الهي
> عليك اتكل فلا اخزى عوني في الضيقات
> وحصني الحصين
> 
> ...


----------



## وحيد جرجس ايوب (17 نوفمبر 2011)

اولا الكتاب المقدس لا يعلمنا انه لا توجد ضيقات لنا 
بل على العكس من هذا تماما الكتاب المقدس يقول فى هذا على لسان رب المد يسوع فى يوحنا 16 "كلمتكم بهذا ليكون لكم فىء سلام فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم"
وهنا  نتعلم انه فى المسيح لنا فيه سلام وفى العالم لنا فيه الضيق ولكن الغلبة لنا فى المسيح
مجدا للرب من كل القلب 
واحب ايضا ان اضيف الاتى 
1- الضيقات تجعلنا اقوياء وذو خبرة فى الحياة 
2- الضيقات تجعلنا ان نرى الرب فى تنفيذ مواعيده لنا
3- الضيقات تجعلنا نشعر بالاخرين وهكذا كل حين نتعزى من خلال هذه الضيقات 
4-لابد ان نعلم ان ضيقتنا وقتية مهما طالت وهكذا نتحملها
5- الضيقات تنشا لنا صبرا كما قال لنا الكتاب "صابري فى الضيق"
واخيرا الرب يبارك حياتكم
وحيد جرجس ايوب


----------



## rania79 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

بس ف ضيقات  بتكون مؤلمة اوى  ف حياتة الواحد الشخصية
و مش يقدر يستحملها 
يارب اسرع واعينى

ميرسى لحضرتك اوى


----------



## النهيسى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا جدا جدا
الرب يباركك
تسلم الأيادى
مميز جداا
*​


----------



## happy angel (22 نوفمبر 2011)

وحيد جرجس ايوب قال:


> اولا الكتاب المقدس لا يعلمنا انه لا توجد ضيقات لنا
> بل على العكس من هذا تماما الكتاب المقدس يقول فى هذا على لسان رب المد يسوع فى يوحنا 16 "كلمتكم بهذا ليكون لكم فىء سلام فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم"
> وهنا  نتعلم انه فى المسيح لنا فيه سلام وفى العالم لنا فيه الضيق ولكن الغلبة لنا فى المسيح
> مجدا للرب من كل القلب
> ...


----------



## happy angel (22 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> بس ف ضيقات  بتكون مؤلمة اوى  ف حياتة الواحد الشخصية
> و مش يقدر يستحملها
> يارب اسرع واعينى
> 
> ميرسى لحضرتك اوى


----------



## happy angel (22 نوفمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا جدا
> الرب يباركك
> تسلم الأيادى
> مميز جداا
> *​


----------



## ramzy1913 (23 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## happy angel (26 مارس 2012)

ramzy1913 قال:


>



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك يارمزى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------

